# Stoners Tips & Tricks



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

RhineSTONERS that is, LOL! I couldn't resist 

I developed a little tip or trick that seems to help me line up my transfers more easily.

When I am finished with my design I add two more rhinestone circles evenly placed above my design, in the top corners.

I place a manual weed border around the entire thing. DO NOT MOVE the design in any way now that it is finished and has the weed border.

Cut the first pattern, the second, and the third if your design calls for it. Weed and pull out your "dots" if need be and place your finished templates on backer boards. 

Brush the stones into the first template including the two top holes. Pick these stones up with transfer tape. Brush stones into the next template, but remove any stones that fell into the top two holes. Now place the first template on the transter tape over the second template and line up with the two rhinestones at the top. Viola! A more efficient line-up tool rather than just "eyeballing".


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

What a clever idea !! ! That will certainly make it easier for me with my next set of templates I have made because I want to do multiple color ones.


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Vida that's awesome!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Been there done that, and it works great, like a registration mark, if you will.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep, me too. I make them SS16 or SS20 size pick them off the transfer sheet and place them in the next template then flood with the smaller stones.


----------

